# Campervan or Car rental + Motel/Hostels ?



## garynyq (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All!

My friends and I (4 of us) are planning to go on a road trip during early July period for 9 days. I understand that it is school holidays as well as winter period but i have a few main concerns about my trip. 

We will first be landing in Sydney, then driving down straight to Melbourne to experience the Great Ocean Road, then straight up to Gold Coast theme parks and attractions before heading back to Sydney. We will be spending 6 days on the road and last 3 days in Sydney but I need some advice whether it is a wise choice for the following:

1. Because we are on tight budget, therefore we are wondering if renting a Campervan or renting normal cars to hit the road and crashing the nights in motels/hostel?

2. Are hostels/motels widely available in Aus with affordable prices (appx <40AUD/night)?

3. IF we were to rent a campervan, campervan parks for powered/unpowered sites are only available for restricted hours (check-in timings?) or 24hrs access? Because we will only land in SYD at around 1330hrs and est timing to drive to MEL takes about 9hrs, so we will only reach Mel at night.

Thanks guys!


----------

